# Which strain is right for me?



## Bagels (Jan 17, 2006)

First of all I must say that I have read many threads and posts on this forum and I can tell that I am going to be very grateful for this resoursce. The vast amounts of knowledge from the many contributers and experts is priceless.

Well, I am going to be starting my own grow this coming summer. I will be situated in northern New Jersey. I am looking for a strain that will provide a decent to heavy yeild and that will grow well in my climate, as well as finish earlier than October. I will be starting the plants indoors and planting them in early May. I have done some reading and am considering Purple Power, First Girl, Hollands Hoop, and maybe Durban Poison. Besides that general information I know little about the strains. Any help as to which would be the best, not even limited to those, would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Bagels


----------



## Mutt (Jan 17, 2006)

Here is the link to Guerilla''s Ghusto. I don't have much experience with planting these "designer strains" outdoors. I just did good bagseed for years. This one is for Northern Hemisphere and harvest is mid-sept. I like planet skunk they are pretty accurate from what I have gathered for there timelines.

http://www.planetskunk.com/marijuana_seeds.php/cPath/3/products_id/126

If I had it to do over again in the past. I would get 2 packs of Nirvana outdoor sativa mix for 15 bucks a pop plus s/h @ planetskunk.com, then you have a mix. instead of one strain. but thats just me. I like variety. You def. have a few females in two packs, and Sativa outdoors yeild will be good. Just don't forget to top em. to hide that MJ plant look.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 19, 2006)

Bagels said:
			
		

> First of all I must say that I have read many threads and posts on this forum and I can tell that I am going to be very grateful for this resource. The vast amounts of knowledge from the many contributors and experts is priceless.
> 
> Well, I am going to be starting my own grow this coming summer. I will be situated in northern New Jersey. I am looking for a strain that will provide a decent to heavy yield and that will grow well in my climate, as well as finish earlier than October. I will be starting the plants indoors and planting them in early May. I have done some reading and am considering Purple Power, First Girl, Hollands Hoop, and maybe Durban Poison. Besides that general information I know little about the strains. Any help as to which would be the best, not even limited to those, would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Bagels, we gotta have a lot more info to really be able to tell you what we would do. How often will you be able to do maintenance on the plants? When does the ground where the plants will be reach +55F? What type of fert plan do you have? Will you be able to prune? What type of critters would the plants be susceptible to? This is just a few of the things we need to know before we can really tell you the right stuff.

I live in the tropics. I seriously wish I could grow outside!!!!!! There's a 10 footer gator living in the swamp about 100 yards from my house. He's a big, mean lookin bastard. I'll stick to my hydro rooms. Heh Heh.


----------



## Bagels (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.. I need all the help I can get! The ground should be warmed up to 55 degrees by Early May(Last threat of frost is usually Mid April in my area). I will have access to the plants daily if need be. I am going to scatter them in and around huge briar patches near my house(not actually on my prop) so I dont think larger pests will be a problem, especially rippers because no one except me and the farmer who owns the land is within a 2 mile radius(and the guy has to be about 100 and has long been retired, but still manages to drive around and wave frantically when he see's ya, amazing). The weather tends to be hot and humid through the summer months. Watering will not be a problem if using the water from a pond some 50 yards away is acceptable. The vegetation in the area to be planted is lush, green, and varied. I'm assuming the soil is rich and I will add components to aid in drainage. The plots are on a souther facing slope and recieve ample sun. I will most likely use a chemical fert for ease, but as to what kind, I do not know..

I'm thinking I need a strain hardy against molds and pests.  Please get back to me with any input.

Thanks a ton  
Bagels


----------



## Mutt (Jan 19, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> There's a 10 footer gator living in the swamp about 100 yards from my house. He's a big, mean lookin bastard.


 
sounds like the best people deterent from a crop if you ask me.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 19, 2006)

Bagels said:
			
		

> The ground should be warmed up to 55 degrees by Early May(Last threat of frost is usually Mid April in my area). I will have access to the plants daily if need be. I am going to scatter them in and around huge briar patches near my house(not actually on my prop) so I dont think larger pests will be a problem,


Hey, great info. When's your first frost? This will tell me how long your seasons are exactly where you grow. 





			
				Bagels said:
			
		

> no one except me and the farmer who owns the land is within a 2 mile radius(and the guy has to be about 100 and has long been retired, but still manages to drive around and wave frantically when he see's ya, amazing).


 Hey, I think that was me! Next time, drop your shorts and moon me. I'll let you know if it was me. If not, you'll have really made that dudes day! Be careful, I'm quicker than I look. My first wife used to tell me that.





			
				Bagels said:
			
		

> The weather tends to be hot and humid through the summer months. Watering will not be a problem if using the water from a pond some 50 yards away is acceptable.


50 yds is a lot of water. Ha! You know what I mean. It depends on how big your grow is?





			
				Bagels said:
			
		

> The vegetation in the area to be planted is lush, green, and varied.


Will it consist of plants with nice loud smells? If not, plant them. Throw the seeds out in abundance. Everyone will say; "How nice that legal shit smells. Ya get my point? Cops have an ugly habit of being where outdoor weed is. Pigs can smell quite good, you know. That's why they use them to find Truffles. 





			
				Bagels said:
			
		

> I'm assuming the soil is rich and I will add components to aid in drainage.


 Your assumption contains the word "assume". We all know what THAT word means. Check the soil. If necessary, dig some up and go to the nearest AG center and tell the guy that you're growing roses in this. He'll tell you EXACTLY what needs to be done to make your soil just right. (I love using the system)





			
				Bagels said:
			
		

> The plots are on a souther facing slope and recieve ample sun.


Nothing is blocking the east-west sun, from sunup to sunnotup? 





			
				Bagels said:
			
		

> I will most likely use a chemical fert for ease, but as to what kind, I do not know..I'm thinking I need a strain hardy against molds and pests.
> 
> Thanks a ton
> Bagels


 
Hey, you're welcome, nice lady! You gotta nice name. I love Bagels! Especialy when I bin smokin!

Hey, I'm harmless...

Look around on the net for some good outdoor ferts. Do a google on "outdoor+nutri*+marijuana" (without the quotes). Play with that combo and search around a little. You'll find about a billion suggestions. You're eyes will burn. You'll learn a lot.

Hey, you got an old man? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean a 'really' old man? I'm waitin on the moon. (I'm sooooo bad)


----------



## Mutt (Jan 19, 2006)

Bagels said:
			
		

> Watering will not be a problem if using the water from a pond some 50 yards away is acceptable.
> Bagels


 
Might want to check the ponds PH. I've had (in my experience) ponds are a little stagnent and have a high alkilinity. Escpecially if there is livestock around. Might be something to look into before feeding it to your plants.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 19, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> sounds like the best people deterent from a crop if you ask me.


I know gators well. This one is fully capable of moving short distances at 45 mph.

I saw a rattler a couple of years ago that was sneakin up on some kids in a sandbox, (of all damn things to own), and the thing was dead after more was done to it than would kill 10 grown men.

Dude, I live in the fuckin jungle. No shit. Cops with their brains on don't come out here. The one's that do come out are easier to trick than a smart rock, and most of the stupid ones. In the house is mostly cool. In the last 20 years, I've only had three diamondbacks in the house and the cats played with em until I got to em. Seriously pissed em off. Fuckers were spittin. (That's the cats AND the snakes). My neighbor was over on one of em and he killed it so I let him have the belt. Actually, he got a belt AND a hat. Damnit.

The damn things figure out how to open a door. I think they just get lucky. They wiggle around and just get lucky.

I've got a cat named Rambo. He's layin right next to me now. He's a Mynx. Ole crooky tail and everything. He's got a teeth spread of a good 8 inches. The sombitch weighs 25 pounds, and it's all muscle. He's smart, he's quick, and he HATES critters in HIS house. I think he could stand off a water buffalo.

Now, "Dinky", he's a *****. Literally. He's Himalayn, and he proves it daily. Fuckin cat can jump ten feet in the God-Damn air from a stand still. Scares the hell outta me. God-Damned cat! Little fucker knows it too. He's faster than a Sunday School fart, and twice as sneaky.

Thank God he's on my side. The God-Damned cat can run at fuckin light speed. You ought to see the little bastard. He loves me. The little bastard drools all over me when I hold him like a God-Damned baby. Yeah, I do that. The little bastard loves it. Makes him keep dazzlin snakes and scorpions until I can screw with em. The cats never give up. Great little buddys.

Well, I've rambled. I gotta smoke some and catch up.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Jan 19, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Your assumption contains the word "assume". We all know what THAT word means. Check the soil. If necessary, dig some up and go to the nearest AG center and tell the guy that you're growing roses in this. He'll tell you EXACTLY what needs to be done to make your soil just right. (I love using the system)





Tell him you are growing tomatoes, not roses. Roses need different nutes, mj and tomatoes use the same.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 19, 2006)

> BC: Roses need different nutes,


 
Your right, but roses are sensitive as hell. Tomatos are easy, roses are harder. A lot harder. Besides the thorns, They can be a pain in the ass. They hate normal ferts. They hate people (thorns???). Hell they hate other plants. If you can keep a rose bush going good, you accomplished something.


----------



## Bagels (Jan 23, 2006)

my first frost is usually in late oct/early nov.  I am also wondering as to the yeild of outdoor plants.  I read on websites saying 400-600 grams.. I just don't know if that is accurate or not? or is that the wet weight and will it be significantly lower when dried?


----------



## Mutt (Jan 23, 2006)

When I outdoor grew, my yeilds were all over the place. It had to do with natural damage (bugs, deer,etc..) or sunlight, soil. Man there are a lot of variables. but I found that outdoor yeild was uncomparable to indoor.

They'll give you a ball-park of yeild, but I would start one indoors, sex it, clone it and plant an ass load of clones. That is just me though. 

I would choose a hearty strain sativa that is designed for your climate. I wouldn't jump all over the really good strains as they tend to be more sensitive. Pay attention to your local climate.


----------



## The haze one (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey Bagels as far as im concerned you cant jus find a strain that says it will produce 500-600 grams per plant and plant seeds and expect it to go down like that. Weed like any other plant has limiting factors that affect growth rate...... so if infact the yeild esstimate is true it is under optimum conditons..... something that just doesnt happen. 

So its largely up to the grower and thier abillity to grow. 

I recomend resarching a plant that is strong and able to take the climate where u live 
or grow inside?

*EDIT *
ahahahah as soon as i decide to post this Mutt posts as well 
at least were on the same page hope this helps bagels


----------



## Eggman (Feb 27, 2006)

All of them.


----------

